
Centurion - A SASS & CSS3 Responsive Web Framework That Scales With Your Device - Hirvesh
http://jhough10.github.com/Centurion/
======
petewailes
I'd strongly suggest re-working this to remove the grid layout styling from
the HTML. It inhibits the ability to properly control the layout for different
sizes.

Recommended reading: <http://framelessgrid.com/>, <http://wail.es/post/really-
responsive-design> (disclosure - I wrote this), <http://wail.es/opendaws/> (an
example of the idea)

------
dizzystar
I have to say that I am pretty happy to see some CSS frameworks are embracing
SASS, but one thing that Bootstrap has is a large community of pre-made
templates that are fairly easy to modify. I wish there was a slightly better
ecosystem for the alternatives. I would totally do it except that I am a) a
terrible designer, and b) I don't want to commit code base to alternatives
that may not go anywhere. I don't mean that as a stab against this framework:
I'm just not the early adapter type when it comes to new technologies. I
really hope a viable alternative to Bootstrap comes along soon. The real
challenge will be creating something that doesn't "look" like a Bootstrap or,
in this case, a Centurion design.

------
VilleSalonen
Is it just me or is The Grid example page broken? This is how it looks on
Safari on iOS 6.0.1 on iPad mini: <http://imgur.com/3lIns> It looks similar
albeit smaller on latest Chrome on Samsung Galaxy S3.

------
thomseddon
Nice, but why does it overflow the viewport between 920 and 950px? Is it
deliberate?

Edit: This only happens if you resize the window, it never overflows when
setting device width

------
Hirvesh
via: [http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/centurion-sass-
css3-responsi...](http://www.functionn.in/2012/12/centurion-sass-
css3-responsive-web.html) [Check out www.functionn.in for more web resources].

It's a new responsive framework with the latest bells & whistles, worth taking
a look at if you're into SASS and RWD.

Licensed under GPL.

~~~
alphast0rm
Just a quick FYI if you didn't notice, "tsaking" might need a minor correction
;)

~~~
Hirvesh
Thank you for the heads up! Corrected :-)

------
necolas
I guess this shows how few people actually look at the source code. There's no
Sass in the repo, just the compiled CSS.

------
hayksaakian
It feels very bootstrappy. Is there any major advantage to using this vs
responsive bootstrap?

~~~
Hirvesh
You can read the author's thought on the 'why' of this framework here:
[http://www.justinhough.com/writing-the-
journey/centurion-3-a...](http://www.justinhough.com/writing-the-
journey/centurion-3-around-corner) \- it seems to have same features as
Bootstrap, just more lightweight imo.

~~~
hayksaakian
That doesn't really justify using it for me at least. If I need light, I can
pick and chose my exact components for bootstrap.

------
nathos
FYI, it's "Sass" not "SASS".

------
lovamova
Another shity CSS framework that doesn't do anything better than adding code
overhead to your project. Go ahead people use Bootstrap everywhere then wonder
why your product fails in the market. It's better to write some clean, yet
minimal CSS than use any kind of framework for CSS. Do you need responsive
designs? Just use @media at the end of your CSS file to restyle some of the
elements for different screen widths or just hide them. That's all you have to
do!

~~~
LeafStorm
I have been using Bootstrap for this entire year on various projects at work.
Nobody complained because I was using Bootstrap. In fact, I actually got a lot
of compliments about how well the projects looked. The fact is, outside Hacker
News, _nobody cares_ if you're using Bootstrap. They care if your project
doesn't look horrible, and more importantly, they care if your project
_works_.

Now sure, I could learn CSS and do all the stuff you put in the last four
sentences. But designing a good-looking style with all the components I needed
- grids, buttons, navbars, modal dialogs - would take _far_ longer than
unzipping Bootstrap, dropping it in my assets folder, and actually writing the
bloody code. Especially since I walked out of the office Friday after emailing
my supervisor a two-and-a-half page list of stuff I _wanted_ to get done this
year but couldn't.

~~~
TallboyOne
You do care about overhead though, right? Bootstrap adds so much unnecessary
code you will never use... which is fine for prototyping and bootstrapping,
but not for production apps.

~~~
paranoiacblack
That's fine, but then you do pruning of the elements you don't need. It's a
lot easier to prune than to create every single time. I think the overhead
added by Bootstrap is easily covered in the amount of boilerplate coding you
get to skip.

~~~
TallboyOne
So you're going to add something only to prune out 85%? It's not likely youre
going to keep any of the same styling, button styling, modal styling, etc...

I like the approach of just using one of the numerous form boilerplates to
make your forms pretty (most time-consuming task I think), and roll the rest
from scratch. You can make an entire site responsive in not much CSS at all.

